# Wire gauge question.



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

I just bought some 24 gauge wire that is solid copper wire (not the stranded kind) but its has 2 separate wires inside the insulation. Is each individual wire 24 gauge or is both wires combined 24 gauge? I tried figuring this out on google and the closest I think I came to an answer was a site that said 2 wires of a smaller gauge are equal to 1 wire of a gauge 3 times bigger. If thats correct then are the 2 individual wires 27 gauge each? If thats the case then I think I just answered my own question.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If they are not in the same insulation (touching each other), then it's 24 gauge per conductor.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

each wire is 24ga. Be careful where you use it, 24ga is rather small. I wouldn't use anything smaller than 18-20ga.


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. Its for the optical sensors that came with my auto reverse unit I bought for my project.


----------

